# Planned "deloading" phases



## Phineas (Oct 22, 2009)

I'm currently in the last day and a half of my planned deloading phase (I do them every 3 months after my "max" week). For future reference, how, if at all, should my diet change during this week? I cut down the calories only slightly, but otherwise kept my diet the same as when training.


----------



## Marat (Oct 22, 2009)

Phineas said:


> I cut down the calories only slightly, but otherwise kept my diet the same as when training.



That sounds fine.

But every three months? Why so infrequent?


----------



## Phineas (Oct 22, 2009)

I thought three months was the norm for deloading? I guess I could do it every 6 weeks, at the end of each of my two programs. I just thought three months was a good amount of time and the right time considering week 12 is my max attempts.


----------



## Marat (Oct 22, 2009)

I'm a fan of deloading after the third week.  

Here's a pretty good article that touches on it:
TMUSCLE.com | Get Bigger By Doing Less


----------



## P-funk (Oct 26, 2009)

I go three weeks up, 1-week down.

I don't change my diet when I de-load either.

patrick


----------



## Merkaba (Oct 27, 2009)

P-funk said:


> I go three weeks up, 1-week down.
> 
> I don't change my diet when I de-load either.
> 
> patrick



Patrick how much of a decrease do you usually shoot for?


----------



## gtbmed (Oct 27, 2009)

Why change your diet at all?  The only reason I see to change the diet is if your goals change in regards to gaining/losing weight.

Also, deload according to how you feel.  There's a difference between deloading because you know your body is physically worn down from training and deloading when you still feel strong and physically capable.


----------



## P-funk (Oct 28, 2009)

Merkaba said:


> Patrick how much of a decrease do you usually shoot for?



You mean in training?

patrick


----------



## CowPimp (Oct 29, 2009)

I wouldn't reduce calories during a deload.  Yeah, you are burning slightly fewer calories, but you also shouldn't be limiting nutrient intake during a week when you are trying to recover and supercompensate after several weeks of hard training!


----------

